# Which Music Would You Fight Over, And Which Knife Would You Use?



## mr drinky (Sep 18, 2013)

I thought this was funny. A woman disagreed with the playing of music by the Eagles and then used a bread knife in the ensuing fight over it. 

For me, I would turn on someone blaring Justin Bieber while I was in the backyard grilling, and I would used a honesuki. 

k.

http://www.abcnews4.com/story/23455808/police-eagles-tunes-lead-to-bread-knife-brawl


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 18, 2013)

Late period Eric Clapton. And that lady had the right idea, crappy serrated knife is what an ingrate like that deserves.


----------



## unkajonet (Sep 18, 2013)

Miley and a sebenza


----------



## jimbob (Sep 18, 2013)

Pretty much anything in the "charts", and a pair of 12" scimitars!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm not a country fan, but I'm not sure that would push me to the edge of reaching for the ol' Beatty....


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 19, 2013)

James Taylor and my Bud-K with the shoelace holes.
But I REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
Freakin' hate the Eagles too.
I'm sure it's great music, but it's been so overplayed. 
I've never understood how people can listen to the same songs day after day after day after day after day after day...............................................
Meh!
I'd rather put a skewer in my peepee hole.


----------



## panda (Sep 19, 2013)

any dumb ass stuff that's considered rap these days, like lil wayne or drake, or the worst is soulja boy. i'd use a bone cleaver.


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh man. James Taylor. I may have to retract.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 19, 2013)

One direction... and I'd be reaching for either a hankotsu - good for an overhand attack or my
newish 1.3 kg dexter cleaver. 

Probably also my choices.come the zombie apocalypse - but that's another thread in of itself.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 19, 2013)

i use some oakland gansta rap. like "TWO CHAINS"..and i would be that guy.

........that guy that didnt bring a knife to a gun fight..i'd have the gun. to represent the gansta rap..i would employ the sideways gansta hangun grip..


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 19, 2013)

Anybody up for some Air Supply and a 300mm suji in the gut.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 19, 2013)

You guys are going to make me go put on some Eagles and James Taylor.

And after that I'll grab my Randall and go after the idjit playing any of the current pop tarts--Britany, Miley, any of the baby-duck voiced clan.


----------



## bear1889 (Sep 19, 2013)

Here I thought you might be a follower of the Biebster. 

I follow govt mule, north Mississippi all stars, JJ grey and Mofro, railroad earth, yonder mtn, enigma, moby etc.

But there is one artist whose voice drives me up the wall, cannot handle him he sounds like he is straining after after eating 15 lbs of American cheese, if you know what I mean. Bob Dylan. A rusted dull green river scalper.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 19, 2013)

Mmhh, I tolerate the Eagles (with you on the 'overplayed' bit, though, just like Jimmy Buffet), actually like James Taylor on occasion, wonder what's wrong with Clapton in any of his periods, think country will die with Willie Nelson (new new stuff is all crap IMHO), don't think I ever knowingly heard a song by Miley or Bieber, get annoyed by rap, don't know many of the other ones mentioned here, and while I like Bob Dylan in general, I can think of a few of his songs that would drive me nuts also. I like Latin music but rush to change channels when Marc Anthony comes up. But Michael Bolton or Foreigner really stimulate murderous thoughts in me. And I would get throwing knives because I am a coward. 

Stefan


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 19, 2013)

bear1889 said:


> Here I thought you might be a follower of the Biebster.



Bite your tongue! I've hated the boy band types since the Osmonds and the Jackson Five.

With a few notable  exceptions.....


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 19, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> ...But Michael Bolton or Foreigner really stimulate murderous thoughts in me. And I would get throwing knives because I am a coward.
> 
> Stefan



You mean that no talent ass clown? 

k. 

Here is the clip from office space.

http://www.wavlist.com/movies/317/ofsp-grammys.wav


----------



## clayton (Sep 19, 2013)

Gipsy Kings. I worked at a cafe in Costa Rica for 2 months and all I was permitted (read forced) to play all day and every day were the Gipsy Kings and there was only one album. Weapon of choice - a sharpened rusty screwdriver.


----------



## panda (Sep 20, 2013)

cant stand bob dylan either, funny enough though i dont mind rod stewarts voice


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 20, 2013)

It must have been "Hotel California." That one might have done it for me too. 
I feel like I have a lot in common with the perp from that article. I wonder if she also chose Gude as her go to bread knife and way out of the hotel.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 20, 2013)

I like most music that annoys other people but Clapton and Bolton are on my list. Josh Groban or the Celtic Women are the types that can make me walk out and just wait in the car. 

Scissors.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Sep 20, 2013)

Most 80's pop would do it for me - I would use a butterknife cuz I want my victim to know how much power was backing it up.


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh. ****** micheal buble. I worked at this place like six years ago that had a three disc changer, and two of them were buble. And he records songs I like, just makes them sound like garbage. Buble gets a sharpening stone. A big dense one. Right in the noggin.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 20, 2013)

Dardeau said:


> Oh. ****** micheal buble. I worked at this place like six years ago that had a three disc changer, and two of them were buble. And he records songs I like, just makes them sound like garbage. Buble gets a sharpening stone. A big dense one. Right in the noggin.



i'm with you there, great music ruined by a mediocre performer. But then, who would not sound mediocre when you consider who performed the old standards and American Songbook portfolio before him... Which reminds me: a while ago in the car somebody was singing something by Kern, Gershwin or some other standard, and I thought "Who is this horrible old woman ruining this beautiful song?" Turns out it was Rod Stewart, so he goes on the list also.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 20, 2013)

Hands down, Buble is my revised answer. Though a Micahel Buble - Michael Bolton duet would cause multiple organs in my body to fail all at once, and I am not sure I could get to a knife in time. 

k.


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 22, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> I'd rather put a skewer in my peepee hole.



Nothing is to this level....rather lose a limb than a skewer to the peepee hole

Maybe not as I edit the post...but the initial reaction is there!


----------

